# Stork meet up - thurs 28 at 8.00pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Please be advised that the next meet up of the Stork group is Thursday 28 May 2009 at 8.00pm.  We will be bringing along a Masters Student to the latter part of this meeting  who is currently studying Reproduction and Embryology.  She is interested in the patients's perspective and has a good grounding in the basic science behind fertility.  She has also visited several infertility centres in the UK (small, large, public, private and state of the art), viewed the facilities and met the staff.  She can discuss general fertility issues with us and will observe the confidentiality rules.

I do hope that you can come along.  The venue will be 6 Mount Charles, off University Road, Belfast.


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

We usually get about 10-12 attendees and couples or individuals are welcome.  Please let me know if you plan to come along.  Tea/coffeee and chat guaranteeed.


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

This is a great meet up for you Belfast girls - please come along  I would like to meet up with you.  No lurkers - some responses please !!!!!


----------

